

(Unconfirmed) Twitter hacked, accounts leaked. - damncabbage
http://www.techworm.in/2013/08/twitter-hacked-thousand-of-account.html

======
damncabbage
Apologies for the shortened title. I don't very much like either this or the
original title ("Twitter Hacked, Thousand of account leaked, millions
compromised by Mauritania Attacker"), but there's that no-editorialised-titles
rule.

I don't know if this leak is legitimate. Has this been covered by other
sources, or has anyone downloaded the dump to see?

~~~
t1c1
Reported here: [http://www.firstpost.com/tech/mauritania-hacker-claims-to-
ha...](http://www.firstpost.com/tech/mauritania-hacker-claims-to-have-
compromised-millions-of-twitter-accounts-1046529.html)

Examples include suspended accounts,
[https://twitter.com/gotosleepbitch1](https://twitter.com/gotosleepbitch1) and
[https://twitter.com/Bayansogukkahve](https://twitter.com/Bayansogukkahve)

